

Kenton Varda's (Protobuf and Cap'n Proto inventor) LAN party-optimized house - sqs
http://kentonsprojects.blogspot.com/2011/12/lan-party-house-technical-design-and.html

======
dekhn
Kenton didn't invent protobufs- he was the maintainer.

The house is still amazing.

